# Hyundai Motor Company delivers record sales for October



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW's US sales may be down for October, but other automakers don't seem to be having issues, like Hyundai.

Strong demand for the Santa Fe Sport and Tucson has propelled Hyundai Motor America to its best October ever with sales up slightly over a year ago. Hyundai Motor America sales totaled 62,505 vehicles.

*Hyundai Division posts sales of 61,304 units*
***8220;Sales of our upgraded 2017 Santa Fe Sport were up a strong 17 percent in October, helping Hyundai Motor America achieve its fifth-consecutive month of year-over-year sales gains,***8221; said Derrick Hatami, vice president of national sales for Hyundai Motor America. ***8220;We also announced today the release of the all-new 2017 Elantra Value Edition, which offers shoppers additional features at no extra cost.***8221;

*Driving review: Hyundai Genesis G90 verses BMW 740i*

Building upon the success of the prior-generation Elantra Value Edition, the 2017 model year version pushes the savings even further, eclipsing the benchmark set by the 2016 offering. The Value Edition includes a power sunroof, Blind Spot Detection, power driver***8217;s seat, proximity key with push button start and hands-free smart trunk, heated front seats and much more.

*Genesis Division posts sales of 1,201 units*
***8220;Following its launch earlier this year, the very first Genesis G90 customers are now enjoying their new cars,***8221; said Erwin Raphael, general manager of Genesis in the U.S. market. ***8220;Every Genesis store in the country now has at least one G90 onsite so customers can experience the car first hand and take one for a test drive. This marks another milestone for the luxury brand as it continues to grow.***8221;


----------

